# trout in the surf



## trome55 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello Guys, I Just Got 4 Days Off From College. Wondering If Anyone Has Caught Any Trout Out In The Surf Yet? Thank You For Any Input And GOD BLESS.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

They are in the surf, but it is going to be hard to fish the surf with the wind predictions through the weekend.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I fished last thursday and killed em on the beach side.

next day wind was blowing so hard I wanted to be back at the ramp. Wind is the issue . . . . not the abundance of fish in my opinion


----------



## trome55 (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank You Guys Greatly Appreciate It. Im Still A Little New To Fishing The Surf. What Type Of Wind Direction,Ect. Is Ideal?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Light south east. Here is a camera link so you can see what it is currently looking like. this is for bolivar. They have some for Galveston as well.

http://www.cbwebcam.com/beach/beachcam.htm

I use this site for wave and wind predictions

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=965257


----------



## trome55 (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank You For All The Input!


----------



## trome55 (Apr 19, 2014)

Drundell, Was THat All The Way Down Bluewater Hghway,Near San Luis Pass ? THat House/Bulkhead Thing Where The Beach Ends?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

The fish were caught around access 6, I've got a friend that lives in that neighborhood that me an my nephew went to visit


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

txdukklr said:


> Wind is the issue . . . . not the abundance of fish in my opinion


Exactly this here ^^^^^^ !

You need a wind anywhere from the NW going clockwise to the SE at 10 knots or under. You can get them under a sustained SE under 15 knots but it's going to be rough...This is for the Galveston and Surfside areas. The further east you go, the more fickle the water is.

The windows of opportunities should be open for longer periods of time soon.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Trome, a shift to the north with a late season front can be great too. Look for surf less than two foot on swellinfo for easier wading. Southwest often equals chocolate milk though even if its flat. Good luck!


----------

